# What if I become very ill or die



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

Sorry for what sounds negative, but the main reason I am not looking at purchasing a puppy is my age now. I am 68. I lost my little dog of 16 years last summer. I so want to love again and can provide a great home BUT my age makes me think I should not get a puppy. Then I read an online contract from a breeder saying if one of their dogs needs to be rehomed they MUST be contacted and the dog returned to them or they need to approve the new home. Is this true in many/most cases. That provides to me the safety net a new puppy would need if I am unable to care for it it's whole life. A family member has promised a home to my dog if I ever need it BUT he is not going to be the best with such a small dog as a maltese especially with its grooming needs and that concerns me. Also I haven't looked but its there a thread on here somewhere where folks rehome or help to find placement for a maltese in dire need of being rehomed. I hope you understand what my heart is trying to say here.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I am also in my 60's and think about that sometimes. I had started making out a will a few years ago....I need to find homes for all my dogs!! :w00t: - but I will be leaving $ with them for their care also. So, I keep putting it off....(easy to do)


Hopefully I will outlive them all (Chyna is a one year old). Perhaps you could get a young retiree from a breeder. It happens....:thumbsup: Paula (Matilda's mom) just got Maddie, a tiny 3 year old beauty!!


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

I am going to go meet a retiree this Sat. I am nervous as I do not know what life has been like for her. I am hoping its been good though. I want to be able to do some therapy dog work with her in time. Thanks for understanding where I am coming from.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

glo77 said:


> I am going to go meet a retiree this Sat. I am nervous as I do not know what life has been like for her. I am hoping its been good though. I want to be able to do some therapy dog work with her in time. Thanks for understanding where I am coming from.


Well, keep that dream of a therapy dog in your mind. If it's a good breeder, they will be honest about her personality. I've always wanted to do that also, but all my dogs are too shy or not interested in people...grrrrr....I thought finally my little girl Chyna (shih Tzu) was going to be my therapy dog, but she just recently has been having some sort of physical problems that the vet cannot find (she's fine when we're there!!) but when you touch her in the wrong place, she'll scream out in pain and become scared and not want anything to do with anyone!! good grief!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I know that if anything happens to me my husband my daughter and son will care for mine. To be honest I don't think about it, I just live one day at a time. My grandmother had a dog when she was in her early 90's . When she was about 94 or 95 I took her Yorkie when her health began to fail.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I think those are very valid concerns. While my husband would take care of my dogs if I died tmro, what if we both go at the same time? That's not unheard of, I mean, on the weekends, we go everywhere together. So I put together a document with information about each dog, their temperament, vet history, and who to contact (name & numbers). Several friends know about this document and how to find it. I've read so many stories about a person's death & their dogs were sent to animal control. Argh! I don't want that to happen.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm also 68 and while I yearn for another puppy, I fear I wouldn't outlive her...and she may be a senior who would not be easy to adopt.

With my current two I have mentioned in my will that they each have an advocate who will take care to see that they find a loving family. I did sign a contract with her breeder that said I must return her, if I can't keep her. But the logisitics would be very complicated since we are so far away. I'm sure the breeder would approve and I have left instructions that she must be notified.


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

exactly. I have no real support system. My son is a great animal lover and is very kind. I do not see him as a maltese Dad though to be honest. That is why that info on the contract about returning any dog to them at any time jumped out at me. Now I see a rescue thread here. Perhaps that is another option to make my kids aware of to post on a forum such as this and find my dog a good home if they do not feel like they can take appropriate care of the dog if something happens to me. To me there is nothing sadder than an older person who must surrender their dog to the unknown do to health situation.. I guess if they die they do not know BUT the dog knows and its needs need to be met correctly; preferably bu someone who knows and loves this breed.


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

Thank you Sylie. I could do that for the breeder and my son to contact her right away and do what needs to be done that is best for my dog. That is very helpful


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Having a plan in such an event is so calming. I have plans laid out in my will with financial care. My dear friend will take any dog(s) I have. She is a fabulous dog lover and would provide a great home for my beloved one. That is very comforting.
My children would not be a good choice for the care of a Maltese.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

You should look into a trust or minimally a pet protection agreement for the animal. In it you will be able to specify the funds that will be made available, who should care for the little one, and what happens if that person can not. A trust also can be invoked if you become ill and can no longer care for the animal. And the money for the trust does not need to go through the probate process unlike a will. With a will the money could be held up for a considerable period.

Animal trusts are not binding in all estates, so a local estate planner can give additional advise.

This document from the American Bar Association can be very helpful:

https://www.aspca.org/pet-care/planning-for-your-pets-future/pet-trust-primer


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

Thank you wkomorow Great advice. I will look into setting up a trust Just looked and my state has this yeah


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I meant to include this link from the American Bar Association:

https://www.americanbar.org/newslet...gp_solo_magazine_index/petestateplanning.html

It explains better why a trust is important.


----------



## BJR (Mar 19, 2014)

Very informative links. Thanks so much Walter.


----------



## Lexi's Babies (Feb 19, 2014)

I think you are very kind and thoughtful to be thinking this way. It is a valid concern but I believe that once you have the pup it may be easier to find someone.
I bet once you get your pup, whatever age, you will get out to places with your new Maltese and meet others. Spread the word of your concern and I know in my heart your will find without a doubt a loving person/family that would love to take in your precious pup if something were to happen to you. Just make sure you pass the info onto your son or write it in your will. 
I once met an older lady that had purchased two mini poodle pups and heard through the grapevine she needed some (free) help in training them. I'm not an expert in training but was helping out with basic training needs at the local shelter to help unruly dogs get adopted. Anyway I went to her house about once or twice a week for many months until I moved to another state to be closer to my family but I know if she had of asked me, I would have taken her pups for her when the time came. 
I have spoken to all my family members and have given my thoughts and concerns on my girls (my fluffy ones) if something was to happen to me and I'm only 42. My husband says they are his and will take care of them and love them, however I wonder if they wouldn't be best placed with my mom who is your age ('s) that I know gives them the exact love that I do. My girls cannot wait to see their Nana! 
FYI; petfinder.com might be an option if you go with an older dog as well as a what was mentioned before, a retired breeder's dog. Good Luck!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

We have it in our will they will go into rescue and they will have money to care for them. Plus we already have rescues as beneficiaries


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

I worry about this too. It is the reason I have him groomed by a groomer ( I could do it) because my husband could not. My oldest daughter would take my maltese if something happened. But I have a contract that it must be breeder approved. Though how binding she's older than me. ( I'm 65)


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

Thank you all for your input and understanding. I think I might have found an awesome breeder who is retiring a dog. I know life still has no guarantees but the 2 of us will have a better chance of spending our natural lives together. I am going to a puppy/beginners class tonight to observe the first class of a trainer i have come to know and respect. I will stay to observe both classes as I want to see how this goes from the first session as the people and pups/dogs get to meet each other and their trainer for the first time. I am excited. Hopefully by late summer or early fall once we are acclimated to each other , it will be my little fluffball and myself waking through the door for our first session with this trainer.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I understand your concern. I have a dear friend who will take my two if something happens (and vice versa) and as a backup they will go to rescue along with a very nice donation to take care of them.


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

I actually worry about this also, I'm 32. My partner is here but if something happened to both of us what would happen!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I've thought about this many times too because of my age and health. I would not get a puppy, but would either rescue a middle aged Maltese from one of our great rescue organizations or go to a reputable breeder to see if they were placing any of their retirees.


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

I have found someone retiring a dog. I will get her in June. I am so excited. She is 7 years old so that feels good to me as far as where I am at in age. Hopefully we can both spend many years together and she will always have me. Of course none of us comes with a guarantee no matter what the age.


----------



## linfran (Jun 24, 2007)

I am happy that you found your maltese! This has been a very informative thread.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I was just going through that a few months ago, a few years ago we were ask to take a 10 year old Maltese by the name of Button's and Bow's, her mommy had passes and she was left with her daddy, well when he passed the daughter was to care for Button's, but didn't want her, she placed her in a home or two and it didn't work out, so my groomed ask if we would be interested. Of course we took he, she grieved for a year, we thought from time to time we might lose her, finally she came around, I called her Miss Bow on SM, she was a lady:wub: we shared our hearts and love with her for 4 1/2 years, we miss our old girl everyday.
So after watching Miss Bow go through such a hard time adjusting I never wanted to put one of my babies through that God willing. Our Matilda will be 10 in April, my kids were worried if my Matilda went to Heaven's Rainbow Bridge before I went to heaven I would be so broken hearted that I wouldn't know what to do, Matilda is my heart fluff.:wub: we are in our mid 60's, healthy and I wanted another while I could still enjoy and get around I knew this would be our last fluff, so when I was searching my heart I wanted a retired show dog, I wanted to experience grooming one in long coat, for me the search went fast, my dear friend Pat here on SM found Maddie for me. We had Maddie flown to us in January, she is much smaller then my Matilda, she weighs 4lbs, she will be 4 in June. She fits in like a glove. Matilda and Maddie have connected and are becoming best of friends. God willing I will live into my 70's, When I turn 75, Maddie would be 14, so hopefully we would go together, of course none of us have any guarantees 
Go and get your self that retired fluff or rescue, and give that baby all your love and just watch how you will have a smile on your face all day, these little angels bring nothing but love to you


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

> Go and get your self that retired fluff or rescue, and give that baby all your love and just watch how you will have a smile on your face all day, these little angels bring nothing but love to you


I am so very excited and your last sentence brought tears. You know I just might let my retired fluff show dog grow her coat our once more too. I would love to do that. The grooming rime doesn't bother me at all. Hopefully though my dog won't mind. :aktion033:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

glo77 said:


> I have found someone retiring a dog. I will get her in June. I am so excited. She is 7 years old so that feels good to me as far as where I am at in age. Hopefully we can both spend many years together and she will always have me. Of course none of us comes with a guarantee no matter what the age.


That is fantastic, congratulation.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Wonderful!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

When you get your baby I have to see pictures and hear all about her. June will be here before you know it. I'm so happy for you :wub:


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

YES YES Yes I will share my baby in words and photos once I get to hold her in my arms.


----------



## Lexi's Babies (Feb 19, 2014)

OH, I'm so happy for you. Sound like a PERFECT fit!


----------

